# battery help on eclipse 2.1



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

anyone care to share some hints as to how i can make my battery last longer than half a day?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Let your battery run a few full cycles and get an extended battery.


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

ive had the battery for a while now and its always the display thats killing me i hvae the brightness turned off and everything just can never get a fukll days worth


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Running 2.1rc with extended battery


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

use wifi, limit data syncing. there are a bunch of tips and tricks but they usually won't make a big difference. get an extended battery. most of the time its simply because the user is always on the phone because they just got the phone or an addict that can't put it down. a battery can only carry so much juice until battery technology makes a breakthrough.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

2.1 rc here and half a day would be great lol. 5 hours of screen time? That's crazy. My battery is starving with like three. I have the extended battery but I charge it at work because of I didn't it'd doe shortly after I got home. 6 hours of streaming murders my battery. Turning sync off helped a bit thougg

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TapatalkEdit: I also think your area has a part of it to. Weak signal kills a battery fast, like what I have at work


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Without an extended battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

how? do u barely use ur phone teach me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Without an extended battery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


whats your display time?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Today, its only been 5 hours. I should have taken the picture yesterday of the 34 hours, and I turned 4g on to run it down real quick so I could charge it up before I got off work.. I had an issue with eclipse to where I only would get roughly 15 hours of battery at minimal usage less then what I have used my phone with that pic taken.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am not trying to knock nitro or eclipse in any way. I actually just posted under the DEV forum on eclipse about how I had to give up on eclipse once again, and I love the ROM.. I went back to Liberty and battery life has been so much better for me as you can see in my pic above.


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

6 hours off charge 70 percent 44 percent display time, i tried using a screen shot but it said the file was to large


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

you could download the Screenshot It app off the market. Works really good....


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am running 14 hours 4 minutes at 83% with extended battery. I have always had good batt life with Eclipse.


----------

